# RC controller



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

I am a new member so I hope this post is OK.
I am looking for an Aristocraft CRE 5700 transmitter.
I recently purchased an LGB track cleaner set up
with a receiver using that transmitter. I am only going to
use with that one engine already set up for battery and track power.
Any help locating one would be appreciated.
I may have to buy the new Revolution but it is a bit pricey
for what I want to do. If anyone is switching to DCC
and would like to sell a Revolution system I would also be 
interested.
.


----------

